# Solar Panels



## dugue4 (10 mo ago)

Anyone had solar panels installed and have any feedback? I had ADT come out and give me a price which it looks like id be saving about $50-75 per month until I paid off the system then about 300+ a month once its paid off. Really i want to know if you have a system, were the numbers what they initially told you? And do you regret having them installed or would you do it again?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't have solar but ai know a potential big source of heartburn is wandering regulation and incentives.
I would suggest not using any ongoing utility or guberment incentives in decision making as they can change.
If you can get a sell back to the utility or net zero metering great but view it as icing not as a permanent part of the equation.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I can tell you that I have spoken with about a half dozen or more door-to-door salespeople who have tried to sell solar panels. They all have a similar spiel about a government program and how it would save money. I live in a new development and my guess this is why they're doing it.

Here is some information on how to spot scams with solar panels:

https://www.wilmingtonbiz.com/insights/robert__parker/what%E2%80%99s_the_deal_with_all_these_solar_companies_knocking_on_doors/3280


----------



## Murk09 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just throwing my opinion out there to maybe give someone a different perspective. I work for a energy provider in the form of an EMC. We have had a boom of solar installs in the past 10 or less months. I think mainly because we buy back power from consumers, which seems to be fading as of late. But, with that being said, if it sounds too good to be true, it is! With our competitive buy back rate and if you installed the system yourself and used wholesale prices for materials, you possibly could have a ROI in 15-20 years. Everyone take that for what you will.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

What I was referring to is I know I have seen people put in big systems with power buyback as justification, then the buyback program gets changed and people end up really feeling screwed, and completely changed the financials of the decision


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

It is only a matter of time before I install panels (or a solar roof). But it will be an economic decision for me. The price of panels is cheap enough, but the installation costs are still outrageous. When I install, I will not plan on counting on Net Metering. The system needs to be justified on its own.

Based on this criteria is might be quite a few years before I get there. I will probably happen when I have to do a roof replacement to maximize my savings.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I would only contemplate having a solar system on the ground, never on my roof. Too much complication on the roof and looks horrible imho.


----------



## dugue4 (10 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your input, I'm gonna hold off for now.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am working on installing a small system for my garden shed-- just something to operate lights, an exhaust fan and maybe a wifi repeater. Everything 12v or less. I picked up an inexpensive 30w panel off of Amazon that came with it's own power regulator. I will be hooking to an old truck battery that I don't currently have a use for. The panel is mounted, tonight I will set up the rest and get lights functioning.


----------



## Flying V Ranch (10 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I am working on installing a small system for my garden shed-- just something to operate lights, an exhaust fan and maybe a wifi repeater. Everything 12v or less. I picked up an inexpensive 30w panel off of Amazon that came with it's own power regulator. I will be hooking to an old truck battery that I don't currently have a use for. The panel is mounted, tonight I will set up the rest and get lights functioning.


I did this exact thing to my garden shed a few years ago. It has worked pretty well so far. Just having a small exhaust fan running in the 105F heat we have here is a real help in keeping the shed usable. It also runs my weather station that transmits back to the house. I rarely use the lights inside the shed for anything.


I will say this about having a large solar array for home use. I used to have a big array setup to help power my home. It was a maintenance hog, and it always had one issue or another. One Winter day we had a super bad hailstorm. In just 3 minutes every single panel was completely shattered. It was a real mess to clean up and 3 years later I am still picking up shards of glass in the area every time I mow. I had a very large array that I assembled myself and had several thousands of dollars tied up in it, and it was a huge loss in just under 3 minutes. Never again for me on that scale. We just have too many bad storms here in East Texas.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

The install went well, I have plenty of light. My shed has no windows which makes it really tough to do anything in there. Within the next year I plan to strip remove the roof, strip it to the studs, add-on, install windows, walk door, and an overhead soor.


----------

